# Talgo LOVE



## Peter KG6LSE (May 24, 2011)

Iam in seat 5A car 2 North bound to PDX as I type this .

I have never had such a glass ride in my life .

Every thing about this train is classy .. Go figure the gear not that old .

Auto doors Radio in the seats	WIFI !!!! and	a very cute snack car I

Mind this was a whim trip as My mom and I were going to car up to PDX from EUG but I knew that the train goes there 2 times a day . I said MOM WE NEED TO RIDE THIS THING !.

So we got Tix for the talgo . And here we are .

My mom just used the loo and she asked me " peter is Ok to use them at the station "? ( I was cracking up inside LOLs ) :help:

My mom says she could live in that bathroom, it is so roomy

Peter ( Oregon City )


----------



## Peter KG6LSE (May 24, 2011)

we are back in the station and man there are more DHS then I care for . fully armed . not hand guns but big stuff . that said so far a good trip to portland OR .. boarding at 6 PM .

Peter ( and his mum )


----------



## Peter KG6LSE (May 24, 2011)

Back on the train . I just relized I never added My AGR to my TIx > POOOO	soi wil have to fix this post haste .

Peter


----------



## Peter KG6LSE (May 25, 2011)

we are off the train now at home . Wonderfull trip .

and a good deal of photos too!

peter


----------

